# How to take care of eggs/new parents



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

Just found out that we have 2 eggs in the nesting box. The box was suppose to be a shelter from the elements outside. I had aleady had a rescued pigeon that I believe is a rock pigeon, racing pigeon. I wanted him to have a friend, so we picked up one from a breeder, more of a show pigeon (Mookee). They never seemed to really like each other, but they became used to each other. They clearly are two different kinds of pigeon. Anyway, they went missing in their enclosure and I panicked and looked in the nesting box (which they never used), and to their surprise and mine they were in there and jumped up to show an egg. Of course I was a little shocked, they have been in the same enclosure since last summer. I put fresh water and food in, and left some dried grass available, and then I noticed another egg off to the side that they weren't sitting on, so I tucked it in with the other and noticed it was cold to the touch.(is that good or bad?) So, we weren't planning on becoming grandparents, and I don't know where to start, so please fill me in. The little bitty Mookee named Rosy is sitting on them and the rock pigeon (forgot his name, named by our 6 year old) was cuddled next to her (so weird since I didn't think he liked her). I guess we have a lot to learn about grandparenthood. I know a week or so ago they weren't hanging in the nestbox, because I put them in while we were have a downpour. My husband said yesterday that they were inside the nest box while he was cleaning up the enclosure yesterday. That would be unusual because they don't mind flying around us, he thought he spooked them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If that is still set up the way it was, then they really don't have much shelter from the cold and wind. A nest box that opens to the outside doesn't give them any protection, and the netting over the area doesn't protect them either. It they had a nest box inside a shed that they could get into, then they would be more protected, and you could close it up at night to keep them safe from predators that can get through that netting.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Jay, thanks for the reply, yes my husband was balking at turning the whole thing into a loft rolleyes: don't know why). I'm working on him and he will probably budge soon. I do cover their box opening at night. If I move the box now (into the shed more and away from the openings), would that upset the parents too much? Today the mommy was out flying about and dad was in the box, so I am guessing that these two are parents and not just infertile eggs. We haven't had any large pest problems, just some itsy bitsy little birds that work their way in and feed on leftovers, they don't seem to bother the pigeons though. They don't go in the nest box, just grabbing leftovers and out. We have a Hawk that comes by once in awhile but can't get to them. I will review our posts about their enclosure and see what I can get done. I put some dried grass in the nest box and noticed this morning that it was around the eggs. Should I put some vitamin drops in water? I have these vitamins: 
http://www.pigeonsproducts.com/multivit-250-ml-by-genette--431?category_id=
or on feed:
http://pigeonvitality.com/index.php/products/multivitra/product


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't want to move things around when they are on eggs or babies, so that would now have to wait. Being inside the shed would also give the babies somewhere to go when they are no longer in the nest. Pigeons don't spend all their time in a nest box. The male likes to roost on a perch somewhere, where he can still see the box. 
But they do need an enclosure to be in when they are not on eggs and babies in the box. 

Vitamins for birds are good, and they need calcium and D3. If they spend a lot of time in the sunshine, then they would get D3 from the suns rays. Calcium is important for the hen laying eggs, as she used a lot to make the egg shells. Without added calcium, she will deplete herself of it and run into problems, like getting egg bound. The babies also need calcium to grow strong. I use Calciboost that I add to their drinking water once or twice a week.
Do you give them something for calcium?


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*Preparing for babies*

I ordered some of the calciboost. So how long should it be before there are babies? How long before they want to get out of the nest box? Should I worry about getting in the cage/nest box and cleaning it out some or just leave it. I have left some grass which they used around the eggs, and they have food and water in there. I put some vitamin drops in the water. I'm going to block off one of the openings to the box to cut down on draft. It's still cool here, some frost in the mornings. Within a couple months it will be pretty hot, so I worry about getting some ventilation in there/fan. I've never put windows in, is that hard to do for a shed?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Takes about 18 days for the eggs to hatch once they are sitting on them. Babies will be in the nest box for at least a month, eventually they will start coming out and returning to it, but won't leave for a few more weeks. There will be problems if the parents want to start another nest, which they often do when the first babies are only a few weeks old. Will get kind of crowded if the box isn't large enough. They really do need a shed or loft to put the nest boxes in. In a wooden shed, if putting windows in is hard to do, you can always cut a square out of the side of the shed, Cover it with hardware clothe on the inside, and make a frame for a piece of plexi glass that you can drop down on it with a hinge, to close it. Many ways to do it. Or have someone install one for you. Actually 2 or 3 windows would be better, or maybe 2 on opposite sides. Then cut vent holes lower down near the floor, and cover them also with hardware cloth. Then figure out a couple of flaps you can drop down or somehow close off when you want to. Lots of people do put fans in, which is a good idea. Not to blow cool air in, but to pull the stale air out, and increase air circulation.


----------



## Navarretes (Jan 10, 2015)

*Pic of Nest Box*

It's actually a reptile cage and fairly large, I will add picture. I will move it to other side of shed when eggs hatch and clear out shed, hubbys still not thrilled with it, but I'll do a little at a time. I am going to order some fake eggs for the future, so hopefully that will help some.







http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/outside-pet-pigeons-wont-get-in-out-of-rain-cold-78104.html


----------

